# 12 point taken



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Great day of deer hunting! Nothing walking by until this one came in. Not mine this time, but need to post as it happened one year ago to my 14pt. 
Almost the exact location!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

That is a spectacular rack!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow, that thing is beautiful. Hope it is going on he wall, it deserves to be seen. Congratulations.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

The rack almost looked web like.


----------



## steel'n eyez (Nov 18, 2015)

That's a very nice rack congrats


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

steel'n eyez said:


> That's a very nice rack congrats


That is an awesome buck can I ask what county?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrow, Delaware depending on your foot path.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

ying6 said:


> Morrow, Delaware depending on your foot path.


wow!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

What a bruiser! Congrats. Unique and beautiful rack!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow got any other photos. Sweet looking buck.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

One heck of a nice buck. Did he age it?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have another photo with him behind it, but I haven't had a chance to talk to him to see if he is OK with me posting. it scored 163.... green obviously. 
I will also ask him if he aged it. I didn't get an age on mine so I am thinking since he took it to the same place it wasn't aged.


----------



## The_Typical_Type (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow! That's a nice buck! I saw some bucks run past my dad's blind, and up my neighbor's hill. Later they crossed the street in front of my house. And I got one pic of a 8 possibly 9 point. His rack wasn't the BEST, but his body is the same size of his neck, or the other way around. Shoot, I mean, I just needed a lil' bit of a better pic, but I'll be out mobbin' in the woods. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Awsome looking buck! A good spot tends to produce year after year unless something changes.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

ying6 said:


> Great day of deer hunting! Nothing walking by until this one came in. Not mine this time, but need to post as it happened one year ago to my 14pt.
> Almost the exact location!


Nice! That deer's a stud!!


----------



## Twister Tail 14 (Apr 14, 2009)

Great buck!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Beautiful rack!!! Congrats on a great buck


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow. congrats.


----------

